# Laptop Rain damage



## cjrosina

I have a Toshiba satelite laptop, and it was in my backpack while walking in a rainstorm tonight.  The laptop was on (in hibernate mode) as I had forgotten to turn it off.  Upon returning home, the laptop would not start.  However, when plugged in, the green AC power light was on, as well as the battery charging light.

Is my laptop dead?  What can I do to get it to turn on and boot up?

Thanks!


----------



## sup2jzgte

Ouch, more than likely it is going to over a short period of time as the water sets in more.  You can always take it to a PC repair shop have them rip downand dry it out and see what happens


----------



## hells3000

sup2jzgte said:


> Ouch, more than likely it is going to over a short period of time as the water sets in more.  You can always take it to a PC repair shop have them rip downand dry it out and see what happens



He can open it and try a hair dryer


----------



## Emperor_nero

I would just unplug it and let it sit for at least 24-48 hours (yes I know it can be hard to have it just siting there not knowing wether it will live or die) to let it dry out.
if it was closed up it should'nt be to bad. 

good luck


----------



## sup2jzgte

hells3000 said:


> He can open it and try a hair dryer



Opening a laptop is not the same as opening a desktop there is alot of little connectors that connect to the case that are very fragile.


Also I would NOT plug it in AT ALL. let it dry for a few days.  Water on elctronics is not bad UNLESS electricity is added while wet


----------



## The_Other_One

Well, considering you already tried it a few times, it might be ruined.  The best thing you can do when electronics get wet is to NOT use them until they are fully dry.  About all you can do now is open the case(or have someone open it) and try to dry it off.  Remove the LCD and be sure nothing's behind it or anything like that.  Of course the LCD would be the least of your worries if the laptop doesn't come on at all :-/


----------



## hells3000

sup2jzgte said:


> Opening a laptop is not the same as opening a desktop there is alot of little connectors that connect to the case that are very fragile.
> 
> 
> Also I would NOT plug it in AT ALL. let it dry for a few days.  Water on elctronics is not bad UNLESS electricity is added while wet



harder but not impossible


----------



## toddl1

Sometimes that computer can live but the LCD Screen will die


----------

